# FET abroad?



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

hi, was wondering, has anyone had their embies transferred from the uk to a clinic abroad for FET treatment?

if so what would we be looking at in terms of cost?

i am interested because here it will cost £900 and they only defrost 2 embies. and we have been given the impression that if only one survives the thaw they will only transfer the remaining one embryo - despite having twelve in the freezer.

i would prefer to have 3 embies transferred abroad if possible.

any advice?

xx


----------

